# Sticky  Favourite Field of Science



## skycloud86

What is your favourite field of science? Why is it your favourite?


----------



## Aerorobyn

I think my favorite would be physics. Why? Because I'm not good at it... so it challenges me quite a bit. I like challenging things, especially when it comes to stuff I am required to do for some reason or another. 

Other than that, I would have to say geology; and if you consider it a science like my school does, then psychology as well.


----------



## WeKnowWeCanFeel

Evolutionary Cognitive Science!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucretius

I chose linguistics and physics; both are absolutely fascinating to me (in very different ways, of course.)


----------



## Snakecharmer

I chose biology, but to be more specific I'd say microbiology.


----------



## Zygomorphic

I selected biology, psychology, and anthropology (i.e. neuroanthropology) as well as health/medicine, as I do intend to be a physician.

Why those first three? Academically speaking, my interests are primarily invested in neurophilosophy (my major); subjects that are relevant to both the philosophy of science and the philosophy of mind are of the most concern to me - specifically, neuroethics.

I was very tempted to select linguistics, but I suppose that's more of something I'd _like_ to explore/study rather than something I actually _have_ [explored].


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii

Definitely Astronomy. But more specifically astrophysics. I find the universe so incredibly interesting. Cosmos by Carl Sagan changed my life.


----------



## Awakening

Earth science!
I don't feel like I want to explain why... just not in the mood.... mmmm.. so I won't. But Earth science is awesome, mkay.


----------



## Renn

Chemistry has always appealed to me; every facet of the subject is amazing and has no trouble hooking me.


----------



## viva

Well, I couldn't pick one...

Chemistry-- I loved it in high school, so I took it again when I got to college, even though it had nothing to do with my major. Still loved it!

Computer science-- Took an intro class my freshman year of college, ADORED it and was weirdly good at it. Considered double majoring but then decided programming is way too detail oriented and repetitive and my ENFPness would override any ability to succeed.

Math-- I used to be a math major, so obviously I love math. But again, the repetition and details got to me.

Physics-- Incredibly interesting, and also math-based. Loooove.


----------



## Rez

Genetics...............


----------



## susurration

Biology (neuroscience, genetics), cosmology, maths (the core to it all, really), linguistics and I would love to get into IT and understand technology more.


----------



## nevermore

I like several, but astronomy, linguistics, and physics are my favourites.

I am also really interested in paleobiology, but that wasn't an option.


----------



## Nearsification

Sociology and genetics.

I have an interest in communication of people. And both of these are useful in that goal.


----------



## Vodhgarm

Biology, Chemistry and Physics. They just fascinate me.


----------



## Proteus

Necromancy


----------



## Paradox of Vigor

Neuroscience is my favorite, but that was not listed. The human brain shares complexity with mother nature, only one is the master of the other.


----------



## L'Empereur

Astronomy, Chemistry, Engineering, Math, Physics


----------



## NoirAddict

Psychology 

Astronomy

Geography

Economics

Linguistics

Biology

Chemistry

Mathematics

Physics



I can't choose. these are all my faves. :happy:


----------



## gretalbear

QUANTUM PHYSICS!!!???? why was that not on the list? it's awesome and mind expanding and wonderful...


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy

Geography, earth sciences, and biology. Chemistry, but only if it relates to food.


----------



## Sea Anenome

I chose Astronomy, Biology, and Earth Science. My academic and professional experience is in the latter two fields. As for the former, I've always loved astronomy and often find myself pondering the wonders of the universe.


----------



## Sanskrit

Paradox of Vigor said:


> I bet it's impossible. There would have to be constant cellular intervention for it to work. It would have to be hooked up to a quantum computer or something extremely fast like that, and even then it doesn't seem to make sense.
> 
> Now prolonging life? Possible by a long-shot.


Eternal life is attainable in future very likely, synthetic replacement of tissue and a maintenance on regular intervals, bionic implants and even complete robotic "prosthetication" of more unstable organs might easily failsafe the human psyche in a synthetic vessel. Who needs your original cells anyway? We recycle out 100% of our original cells before we even reach our first half of a century in lifetime. Are we concidered a different human? No. So why would mechanic components be any different as long as personality remains same.


----------



## Anhedonic Lake

Psychology. Is it a true science though?


----------



## Sanskrit

Anhedonic Lake said:


> Psychology. Is it a true science though?


Is Psychology a Science? Look into this and then draw your own conclusions from an educated basis


----------



## INTJ_Pyromaniac

1. PHYSICS!!!!! I absolutely *adore* physics. Physics (and science in general, but especially Physics, Biology, Medical science and political science) is about the only thing(s) that can make me, a very INTJ individual, giddy, or at least, make me act more extroverted.

2. Political Science. Anything to do with Political theory/practice, especially that involving anarchist theory and practice fascinates, and captivates me.

3. Biology, or more specifically, anatomy. I love studying this, and will definitely need it since I'm planning on becoming a medical scientist, one who specializes in my favorite part of the human body to study: the nervous system.

4. Medical science. It. Is. AWESOME!

Note, I ordered, those 4 favorites, in order of how much I like them, i.e. physics is my absolute favorite, while Medical science, is my least favorite...though I still like it a lot.


----------



## Kozato

Psychology ftw


----------



## ThisAnonymous

Heh, in particular, I love physics. It isn't just about the complicated math and lack of numbers, but it's the idea that the fundamental concepts make up what is our daily life today. Aerospace engineers have to use the ideas thought up by Kepler to send satellites into the earth's orbits. And in addition to that, there would be no such thing as "I'll fly to New York tomorrow morning" if we didn't have adequate knowledge of dynamics. 

And correct me if I'm wrong, but we wouldn't be able to sit down and view this website if not for the electrical concepts that make up this computer as well as the underlying ideas which make up the internet. I mean, come on! ALL this is made from some base concept or idea that was essentially weightless because it manifested from your mind. If that isn't the most wonderful thing in the world.. I don't know what is.


----------



## Cobalt Blue

Where's philosophy?


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Linguistics and Biotechnology
Linguistics because i've always enjoyed languages and how people come to process, understand and verbally communicate
Biotechnology because I like to understand how technology parallels when subjected to organic/humans


----------



## Jidoasfdojais

Chemistry, Mathematics, and Physics.


----------



## Vaan

Cobalt Blue said:


> Where's philosophy?


agreed, philosophy is a social science, i chose astronomy as my secondary because there was no philosophy


----------



## Mystique93

I chose all fields except Anthropology, Chemistry, Health/ Medicinal and Sociology.

My top 10 would look something like this:

1) Astronomy
2) Psychology
3) Physics
4) Genetics
5) Mathematics
6) Computer Science
7) Biology
8) Engineering
9) Economics
10) Political

Astronomy is my favourite because of my endless curiosity about the universe, anything there is to know about it. Physics also helps to calm this curiosity, but Astronomy/ Astrophysics answers (to some point, at least) the best question: ''What is out there?'' (in observable universe).


----------



## Konan

I voted for both Psychology and Sociology. Psych is my major while Socio is my minor.


----------



## Luneth

Linguistics. My mum read books to me when I was really young, that grounded my interest in words as I picked up reading and writing before even starting school (nursery). As I went through more education English was always my strongest subject so naturally I decided to continue on with it. The interest became more scientific as I got closer to college as I realised I was brilliant at sciences. In college I discovered the _actual_ scientific study of Language, Linguistics and my path set.


----------



## 22575

Sanskrit said:


> Hah, you make Feynman roll in his grave.


Seriously, half of these are not real sciences...
For example psychology: how can you claim that someone has a disorder simply because they do not fit the average? And within that there is this picking and choosing, you may call one person as having a disorder, but someone like Einstein is seen as gifted or exceptional. I loved reading about Feynman's encounter with the army psychologists in _Surely You're Joking Mr. Feynman_, it speaks volumes.

That is not to say that I dislike psychology or any of these other subjects. As a matter of fact, I have respect for the potential of psychology in aiding people to discover themselves and learn how to interact with others, but it has yet to face the rigors of a true science (if it ever does).


----------



## skycloud86

unsung truth said:


> Seriously, half of these are not real sciences...
> For example psychology: how can you claim that someone has a disorder simply because they do not fit the average? And within that there is this picking and choosing, you may call one person as having a disorder, but someone like Einstein is seen as gifted or exceptional. I loved reading about Feynman's encounter with the army psychologists in _Surely You're Joking Mr. Feynman_, it speaks volumes.
> 
> That is not to say that I dislike psychology or any of these other subjects. As a matter of fact, I have respect for the potential of psychology in aiding people to discover themselves and learn how to interact with others, but it has yet to face the rigors of a true science (if it ever does).


I mostly added a lot of the options because they are sometimes considered to be sciences.


----------



## 22575

skycloud86 said:


> I mostly added a lot of the options because they are sometimes considered to be sciences.


Fair enough.
hehe, though I enjoy how a subject can "sometimes" be a science. Makes it sound like a part-time gig.


----------



## JackSparroww

Intresting to see that psychology and physics intrest often go hand in hand


----------



## ListnToo

I chose Engineering , but also have a fascination for Physics . Similar as they both apply to my line of work .


----------



## Donkey D Kong

Psychology for me, but political comes next.


----------



## Steve MD

Computer Science, Mathematics, Physics and Psychology......


----------



## Aaron Boal

I chose computer science as I tend to spend most of my time studying and working on computers, unless I am on here.


----------



## shadowofambivalence

Chemestry- i like seeing how the chemicals react to one another, and i was pretty good at in in highschool

psychology- often has good explainations about why people are the way they are

math- it gets me to think in more abstract terms 

physics-has some good explanations about the laws of nature and the universe, was also pretty good at it in highschool

neuropharmacology-This has been one of my top interests since i was 19, and being amazed about how drugs effect people mentally and how the chemicals interact with the brain chemicals I dont think my interest in this will ever die.


----------



## La Belle Dame Sans Merci

Psychology and sociology are not science. They're liberal arts. Soft science at best. Unprovable and correlational. Nothing wrong with it. Just not science.


There was no paleontology listed on the poll! I object.


Everybody loves dinosuars. Rawr.


----------



## Decoy24601

Other: Seismology (not my only favorite), but I guess that goes under geology.


----------



## lilshine

cause can since really explain it... yes every thing on it is explain able but... where did it com from


----------



## Sabaki

For me, computer science. Sometimes I get the impression that computers are easier to understand than people. At least with them it is easier to tell what failed.


----------



## Elliepop

Astronomy. It was my biggest interest ever since I read an astronomy book as a kid. I'm pretty good at it (and astrophysics).
Second favorite? Computer science. It is my major, after all. Every program is both my own creation as well as a puzzle that needs to be solved.


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD

*Math:* What shadowofambivalence said: it's all about the abstractions.
*Physics:* The hows and whys of nature
*Engineering:* The actual job is rather less fascinating than the subject matter, not surprisingly.
*Computer Science:* I delved into BASIC during my early elementary school years and never looked back.


----------



## LinaLove

Psychology - I find it fascinating how people work and how complex the mind is.
Biology - no explanation. Just love. The only class where I really enjoy it and try to listen instead of day dreaming.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

psychology - as I intend to become a psychologist, you would hope that I would find it insanely interesting (which I do)
astronomy - when I was a kid, all I wanted to be was an astrophysicist. then I took physics in high school and that dream was swiftly shattered (I have dyscalculia sooo). I still love astronomy, however


----------



## wandrere

Although it's not on the list, I love neuroscience - the study of the central nervous system (I'm majoring in it). 
I can also argue that psychology can SO BE a science! So much brain imaging research shows that psychological diseases such as schizophrenia do have an underlying biological make up which can be explained by imbalances in the brain. So yes psychology can explain many scientific phenomena, as well as explore cognitive functions and extrapolate that into human behavior. 
I love biology, genetics, anatomy, and medicine as well.

I admit, I have a fear of enrolling in calculus, physics, and organic chemistry. Fear of not understanding, not having the smarts, and failing. But I guess I gotta suck it up, and trudge through em if I want to earn my degree...meh


----------



## CountD

Considering it is my discipline, Biology. I selected Genetics too because I do like it (though it is technically a sub-discipline of biology). Also, health and medicine, because I will be in that field soon.

I love biology because...

1) It is a synthesis of the foundational sciences (physics, chemistry).
2) It is the study of life, which seems to be an endless rabbit hole that always begs more questions than it answers.
3) As it pertains to my faith and curiosity, I find endless entertainment in observing and discovering more details of life.

I am a Cell/Molecular Biologist, future medical doctor.


----------



## Bast

Anthropology / primatology is my favorite  Humans, and all primates, are completely fascinating in their complexity! I just can't get over it.


I wish I were better at physics and math so that I could study astronomy more in-depth. I love space! I pretty much like all fields of science though. Just about everything is interesting to me on some level or another.


----------



## Chas

Astrophysics/Astronomy/Cosmology hands down. A take interest in a lot of the sciences just for the sake of gaining knowledge but space will always be number one in my heart for the sciences.


----------



## ProfessorLiver

> Science





> Psychology












I wanted to say either Epistemology, or Mathematics, since those are the two sciences all others are derived from, but I know that's a dirty lie. My heart belongs to Physics.


----------



## RachelAn

Biochemistry & Physics.


----------



## skycloud86

MisterLiver said:


> I wanted to say either Epistemology, or Mathematics, since those are the two sciences all others are derived from, but I know that's a dirty lie. My heart belongs to Physics.


I only added Psychology as this is a forum about psychology and I knew people would wonder where it was if I did not include it.


----------



## athenasgriffin

I'm all over the "soft" sciences. Plus, I think genetics are so amazingly interesting. I wish I knew more.


----------



## wuliheron

I've always like physics best. Even as a child it seemed obvious to me it has profound things to say about life, the universe, and everything that transcend cultural boundaries and even the limits of human cognition and awareness. A bit like staring into the void.


----------



## intrasearching

I would say Psychology, but am met with the fact that many consider psychology a pseudoscience (not necessarily observable/measurable/able to be confirmed). I don't necessarily think it is a pseudoscience, but I would feel strange comparing it to fields such as physics, biology, and chemistry. Anyway, I chose psychology... I would like to learn more about physics and possibly make that my new obsession.


----------



## Prion Indigo

Same here. Or maybe the closely related field of cytology.

Anything that fills me with awe and wonder.


----------



## sameer6

Biology, Astronomy...


----------



## RandomlyChildish

voted for Psychology & Sociology.


----------



## Portal

I couldn't vote because all of those are my favorite =/


----------



## koalaroo

Biology, genetics, health sciences.


----------



## Citizen of the World

Health/medicinal, psychology, computer science, and physics.


----------



## Prion Indigo

sameer6 said:


> Biology, Astronomy...


Both rather enchanting domains...


----------



## Prion Indigo

Psychology, neuroscience, cellular biology, chemistry, biochem, physics, bio physics...


----------



## Prion Indigo

sameer6 said:


> Biology, Astronomy...



Don't you have a visitors page on your profile?


----------



## funcoolname

Biology and health sciences inform psychology and vise versa, I think they're most interesting studied together. Political science is interesting, too.


----------



## sameer6

Prion Indigo said:


> Don't you have a visitors page on your profile?


May i know why ?
I mean...for example..when i chatted long before in some chat site(chat site sucks which i understood later), i don't use to type in main room..Some people types in main room and some people in private.Can't blame anyone.Every one have their own choice.I think that answers you


----------



## Promethea

parapsychology.


----------



## lifelikeweeds

Anatomy and Physiology


----------



## Ubuntu

I voted for biology because it's the one I think is most relevant to me (as an animal). Something like computer science, or even earth science, isn't as interesting to me because it isn't really personally relevant, it doesn't tell me anything about me. When I read about evolution or neuroscience, I'm learning about something that's directly relevant to my personal life and identity. Physics is interesting but most of it is too difficult for me to understand and I hate math. Astronomy and cosmology are interesting. Within biology, my favorite field is genetics. I also like psychology which has to do with the behavior of animals so I view it as related.

I prefer science fiction, though.


----------



## Elyasis

I think I may have abused the tick box system by clicking on so many things.

Four different ones isn't a lot, right?

Physics, Genetics, Psychology, Systems (mostly because of it's interdisciplinary nature not necessarily it's current applications).

Physics, my god, Physics is so important and yet so many people do not get most of what it explains.

Genetics is fascinating. I almost majored in it because I love it. I abstained because I knew if I went that route I would be consumed with the desire to make some awesome chimera like creatures. Glow in the dark cats. Seriously, how many times does the average person step on a cat in the dark and nearly break their coccyx?

Psychology is very intriguing. And not quite as refined as many other sciences. It still has that undiscovered country feel about it. Plus, it helps to understand people. I struggle in that area so any aid is immensely helpful.


----------



## instruMENTAL

Damn, that was hard! I love _all _science! Ahh, if I had to pick then, I'll say either chemistry, engineering, or psychology.


----------



## C6RUSA

Other: Microbiology/Cytology
Seriously thought about majoring in it in college. Went the Business route, but still very interesting to me.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

Genetics by a long shot, Physics a distant second. I can't do any practical math or experiments in those fields, but I've read a lot of non-fiction on both.


----------



## Longdove

Linguistics, followed by anthropology, for me. I was hooked on linguistics from early on in my childhood, there's so much depth to the origins of certain words, and the way they differ from culture to culture, it takes you to so many places, historical and current. 

As for anthropology, I used to spend my time in the school library searching for any book I could on the subject, and I was very frustrated that no classses were offered specifically in it.

Astronomy was probably the science I had most access to, and it remained a constant, but the other two were really much harder to come by in general publications and available resources, thankfully the internet works wonders now in expanding that.


----------



## Manekineko

Chemistry. I don't have any particular reason why it's my favorite. 
It's my main subject in school after all.


----------



## Hypaspist

Astronomy, biology, and geology.

Oh and......


SCIENCE!! ("Come friend, there is SCIENCE to be done!")


----------



## geekofalltrades

I chose Biology, Computer Science and Genetics. I'm a bioinformatician hoping to turn computational biologist. The idea of eventually being able to simulate complex biological systems with computers is really, _really_ fascinating to me. A lot of that sort of work also goes on in the field of biophysics.


----------



## Werewolfen

Botany , Geology , Archaeology


----------



## ScotterTheOtter

Paleontology, zoology, evolutionary biology, anthropology, and then probably astronomy.


----------



## Moon_Child

Physics. I feel physics has allowed me to fill in the gap between science and art. I always felt I had to choose between art or science, but physics helped me forget about specializing... There was a point in college where I didn't know what I wanted from myself. I am good in many subjects, but none of them made me feel: The world is vast and the possibilities are endless. I guess Carl Sagan is to blame too haha. He talks about the universe in such a manner that puts my mind at ease about the unknown. I just need Carl Sagan's poetic words regarding human existence and the universe.


----------



## Armed Politicker

Longdove said:


> Linguistics, followed by anthropology, for me. I was hooked on linguistics from early on in my childhood, there's so much depth to the origins of certain words, and the way they differ from culture to culture, it takes you to so many places, historical and current.


Linguistics is up top for me too. I'm a verbal/linguistic ENTP, so of course I'm fascinated by language.

My others would be anything cutting edge, the apex of human science. Quantum computation, synthetic intelligence, nanorobotics and modern genetic engineering. And of course theoretical physics, the juggernaut of sciences.


----------



## KneeSeekerArrow

Mathematics. Nothing is more beautiful than e^ix = cos x + i sin x.


----------



## JoetheBull

Don't really have a favorite. I just pick all the one I like more so then normal.


----------



## slyspy

Anthropology, Astronomy, Linguistics, Political Science, and Psychology. I also like Economics but didn't realize it was one of the options.


----------



## chip

I chose astronomy because I like not knowing everything, I like the process of finding out information. (This seems like it has to do with science in general but especially with astronomy) Botany isn't a choice on here, though and I don't see life science so I chose astronomy and I'm sure a lot of people love the black hole theories :3


----------



## MikeTheKnife

chip said:


> I chose astronomy because I like not knowing everything, I like the process of finding out information. (This seems like it has to do with science in general but especially with astronomy) Botany isn't a choice on here, though and I don't see life science so I chose astronomy and I'm sure a lot of people love the black hole theories :3


OMG, I love black hole theories... I gravitate to them! Zing!  People see them as this creepy bottomless pit, but I believe they're needed in order for the universe to exist as it does. I can't imagine them not being a necessary piece of the whole thing, it just seems counter intuitive.


----------



## Grunfur

I lol @ people choosing biology.

I took biology and it is not an INTP thing. Its more of an ISTJ thing if anything. 

*cough* memorization *cough*


----------



## American X

Astronomy, Physics, Biology, Social Sciences. I really do enjoy Astronomy. Majoring in it.


----------



## MyName

I voted Political Science, although as a Poly-Sci major, I think I'm going to say that it really shouldn't be considered a science.

My real favorite science is driving women mad with my natural sexual magnetism.


----------



## REiF

all the subject here have a topic of my favorite ^^


----------



## Miss Scarlet

I'm a Sociology major. Represent yo!


----------



## basementbugs

Psychology, sociology, politics and linguistics have always interested me and are probably my top four. My cousin got his PhD in linguistics and he's given me some of his old text books and such. I'm also fascinated with psychology and anything to do with mental health, probably because of my own first-hand experiences with being, er, less-than-sane. Haha. Anything to do with people really, hence the sociology as well as the psychology. I'm a complete political nerd, too. Not an unbiased one -- hardcore left-winger here -- but a political nerd nonetheless. I considered taking political science at one point.

I also checked off geography and health/medical. Our planet and natural world has always been a source of fascination for me, and I'm pretty knowledgeable about health and medicine simply through a lot of first-hand experience with medical issues. I'm the sort of person who needs to look up everything and understand it myself before I blindly trust a doctor, so I've done more than my share of impromptu learning.

I hate hate _hate_ physics with a passion. Mathematics as well (though I'm pretty good at math... or used to be, when I was still in school.) Economics sounds awfully tedious to me, too. Anything that's too "dry", as I think of it, tends to bore me to tears. I'm a very emotional person -- which doesn't mean I can't be scientific as well -- and I'm usually drawn to things that involve our minds and thoughts and the world around us in a very direct way that stimulates our senses. Solving math equations and the like makes me want to poke my eyes out.


----------



## StraightCrushin

Genetics! I get orgasms over the idea of changing our core make-up to create a more potent and resilient species! Not in the crazy race of super-humans sense but in the curing cancer and limb regeneration sense.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart

Science Fiction <--- now there's a true love right there. though i admire people who are good at science because i'm not. basically i voted for all sciences that my friends are majoring in i have a lot of friends majoring in engineering. so that and four other choices i picked.


----------



## The Nth Doctor

Biology, anthropology, genetics, and psychology. In no particular order.
If it has to do with animals, particularly animal and human behavior, I'm into it.



VertigoH said:


> Also I found dissections were fascinating.... even though I'm vegetarian. Is that weird? That's probably weird.


I'm a vegetarian and I like dissections too. I think it's because I really like animals - I care for them and I'm fascinated by them. Therefore I find it unpleasant to eat them when I have other healthy options, and I want to find out as much about them as I possibly can.


----------



## Teigue

Sociology followed by Anthropology.


----------



## Nastorm

Astronomy along with physics, cause it gives you the biggest picture you can get.


----------



## Teigue

antahon said:


> Astronomy along with physics, cause it gives you the biggest picture you can get.


Relatively speaking, of course=D


----------



## Manuel Ramos

I love psychology, I like a lot to analyse the human behaviour and analyse how how human interact with the environment.
I like biology and ecology , I like to observe the plant and animals.
I like physics and astronomy because I want to know the eternal truth about the universe.......


----------



## ShadoWolf

I chose almost all of them! I love science, but I really like a lot of different types and don't know which I will want a career in..


----------



## sidj0n

Btw economics is not exactly science.It's all about hunches,guesses and stuff, like astrology.


----------



## Dakris

Psychology is getting more and more interesting to me. I'm also quite interested in biology, I haven't entirely abandoned my dream of becoming a marine biologist. Astronomy and chemistry are two exciting fields in science as well. OK, computer science too, but math is not my favorite subject.


----------



## silentanalysis

Biochemistry.

I love biology and find it incredibly interesting; and i love the static formulas of chemistry.


----------



## dianne

Neurological psychology. Molecular biology. The good stuff!


----------



## ilphithra

Biology, Genetics, Medicine... not related at all, huh?

Been in love with it since I was a kid and didn't pursue it due to not having the means to pay my way through such an expensive course. This haunts me up to this day and I'm sure it will continue as I keep "feeling the call" to it...


----------



## ibage

Astronomy! I'm fascinated by space and stuff. I'd do anything to be one of the first colonists to leave the planet. People say there's so much beauty on this planet and very few seem appreciate the wonders the universe holds. It's both delicate and chaotic. Serene yet full of havoc. It's a beautiful balance like no other.

Space exploration is humanity's future as well. I'm not saying trash the planet by any means but we're going to run out of resources very soon. It's time for man to start looking up at the stars again with that precocious wonder again.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader

My favorite fields are Biology/Biomedical sciences and related because of the complexity of the human body, in particular. It fascinates me. I also like that it incorporates chemistry, physics, engineering, & pharmaceutical sciences. It's highly interdisciplinary, which makes it more complex and makes it just that much more interesting.


----------



## Love

I guess I cheated... I picked more than one because it let me, and I was only trying to tell the truth :/


----------



## xEmilyx

psychology and astronomy.  anything to do with amazing beautiful stars and galaxies and people is where i'm at.


----------



## Jewl

You forgot meteorology. How dare you? XD 

Yes. Meteorology is easily my favourite field of science, at least at the moment.


----------



## Paradox of Vigor

Julia Bell said:


> View attachment 42268
> 
> 
> You forgot meteorology. How dare you? XD
> 
> Yes. Meteorology is easily my favourite field of science, at least at the moment.


Why not mention all the other subfields then? I imagine Meteorology would have been one of the low-yielders at best anyway, though I could be wrong.


----------



## Planisphere

Wow, a thread from 2011. Oh well, might as well vote on it until my game is done loading.

Anthropology, Linguistics, Psychology, and Sociology. Generally dislike all the other sciences.


----------



## Anonynony

I picked 6. I was gonna do more, but I decided not to. :tongue:


----------



## xxxlovefactorxxx

I think physics and chemistry is pretty cool. Psychology is the best of them all! xD


----------



## Coyote

skycloud86 said:


> What is your favourite field of science? Why is it your favourite?


Psychology is my favorite because:
1) I lack natural social skills, so understanding people intellectually helps me figure out how to interact with them;
2) There's always something new to learn because people are so complex; and
3) I think that the human brain is absolutely amazing (I have a particular interest in neuropsych).


----------



## CowGoesQuack

I think astronomy is amazing. No one can even comprehend the universe


----------



## letmeknowwhenitworks

I gravitate to multiple fields: psych, physics, astronomy, and medicinal fields. However, I like to learn about specific topics in the first three (psych, physics, and astro). The medical sciences, on the other hand, are interesting to me on multiple levels (especially anatomy and virology).


----------



## Mitch Skiles

I love studying the brain. There is so little we don't know about it yet it's what allows us to be who we are. We know more about space than we do about the thing that helped us discover it...fascinating


----------



## Trapking

My most favorite would be physics because it is about the fundamental laws that govern the universe. From the very small and almost illogical where we use quantum mechanics, but also the grand scale where we use Einsteins theory of relativity. The universe is so large and simply amazing I can't help but want to learn all I can. The one I would want to learn, but have good feeling I would not do well, is linguistics because I like all the different languages in the world. My favorite thing about different languages are the many different ways to say the same thing and how to phrase it. One sentence in one language might sound better even poetic in a different language.


----------



## Riggs

Chemistry and Physics
Its what I'm majoring


----------



## hulia

Psychology, astronomy, anthropology and biology.


----------



## blacksheepdog

Even though I don't understand it very well, I'm really fascinated by organic chemistry especially as it applies to nutrition.


----------



## leafling

Anthropology, chemistry, earth science, genetics, geography, linguistics, psychology, sociology! 

I didn't add biology or astronomy, but I could've very well added them in. This reminded me that I need to read up more on astronomy, it's so overwhelmingly fascinating!

I just want to give a special shout out to linguistics (I studied languages, so I had some linguistics classes). It's insanely fascinating. Just how people came up with language in the first place is mind-boggling, then how they structured it, how so many things vary from one language to another, yet some things are so similar. And I particularly enjoyed learning about phonetics. I was really fascinated by accents. For example, I now live in Portugal and despite it being a small country, the accent varies so much from north to south! 

But uh...I find sciences related to humans fascinating (I know what you're thinking, but I can't help but use this word!), chemistry is really interesting, particularly organic chemistry, I love sciences related to the earth, I love learning about our planet and how it works, and genetics always fascinated me. 

Science is just awesome (in both senses of the word).


----------



## blackpeppergeneral

I chose the following:
- Astronomy
- Genetics
- Linguistics
- Computer Science


----------



## CaféZeitgeist

Environmental science anyone?


----------



## Kormoran

My favourite would have to be engineering, especially aeronautical engineering. Aviation has been an obsession of mine since I first saw F-5's streaking across the sky in Southern Norway in the early 1990's. But, really, I think all mentioned sciences are interesting and worthy of further exploration and development.

What a brilliant thread, @_skycloud86_. Thanks!


----------



## cades

Psychology and sociology are so awesome. I think I'm gonna major in soc and minor in psych. I also picked astronomy because that is awesome. But one I love learning about but don't know or have a real input about is neurobiology which is so awesome. I love knowing how and why people work so that is why soc, psych and neurobiology lol.


----------



## AstralSoldier

Currently and in no particular order, my favorite fields of science are: Psychology/Consciousness Studies, Physics, Quantum Physics, Genetics, Molecular Biology, Marinebiology and Marine Archaeology. I could talk about these things for hours...when I do, it feels like the world goes away, and I'm in my zone!

I love fields of science that focus on the exploration of the 'unknown' regions of our universe such as oceans, space, human consciousness, and the matter in between that shows definitive evidence of the connection between all things at the most basic level, and perhaps how that knowledge can be used for future benefits. I suppose reconciliation of opposites, and profundity is a driving factor in my scientific fields of preference/study.

I like theoretical physics as well, because to me to seems to be a conceptual model for developing technology that will best serve us in the future with further exploring, and understanding our universe: Dr. Michio Kaku is my HERO.


----------



## SirDave

I chose astronomy, earth science (as in geolology), and Geography. I love maps and beautiful place names, and the language behind them (linguistics?). Read the "Evolution" poem AKA "The Tadpole and The Fish by Langdon Smith linked at the bottom this page to explore some geography, science in name origins connected to Britonic Tribes, evolution, and deep love. I love to walk a stream bed or dig in otherwise unremarkable dirt and see what I turn up*

*I once found rubbery black snail shaped remnants (about six, shaped like very large tadpoles, nested together in a clump) inside a piece of sandstone that was on the order of hundreds of millions of years old. Their presence sealed inside that piece of sandstone, as far as I was concerned was a mystery, and inexplicable.

And my first choice astronomy, I'm an amateur astronomer since witnessing an actual meteor storm (a storm is not to be confused with an ordinary high-intensity shower). Astronomy is the most democratic of sciences, since everybody has access to the night sky, and it is almost half of the world around us.



Evolution Poem


----------



## JoanCrawford

Genetics! It is just so interesting what different mutations can occur.


----------



## hauntology

Astronomy... Cosmolgy. A truly humbling experinece. you realize how small we really are... ANd you learn about the vast reaches of the unexplored, things that we may never see, but can visit in our scientific dreams.


----------



## Caterell

Chemistry. By far. Followed by psychology, then sociology and biology, then linguistics. Though I have a general interest in most sciences.


----------



## Krelian91

Psychology, because I love to explore the depths and the complexity of the human mind.


----------



## Hunger

Astronomy, Metaphysical & Psychology.


----------



## Optimouse

I've chosen Computer Science, Astronomy and Physics.
Computer Science has to do with my hobby and my job, I like to be creative with programming.
Physics, always my favorite subject in school.
Astronomy, I always had a love for the stars, recently borrowed a telescope for few days and also bought some good cheap binoculars for more easy viewing (telescope needs too much setup, binoculars are for more casual staring).
In the meanwhile, I've studied mathematics in university, which I don't love or hate, but they are just a good tool for the rest.


----------



## Optimouse

IridescentDream said:


> Computer science. Recently I've been playing around with graphics coding and it's actually pretty fun, even though I end up having to reteach myself what paragraphs of code I only wrote 2 weeks before mean, because my memory's so crap.


Wow, another graphics coder, that's my favorite programming field too. I've started in the demoscene and wanted to be involved with this as a job too though I am not very lucky yet. Programming either OpenGL or pure software rendering algorithms using C/C++ for years.

I am wondering how many more programmers are out there in these forums and which are their specializations. Maybe I should open a poll.


----------



## Iridescent

Optimouse said:


> Wow, another graphics coder, that's my favorite programming field too. I've started in the demoscene and wanted to be involved with this as a job too though I am not very lucky yet. Programming either OpenGL or pure software rendering algorithms using C/C++ for years.
> 
> I am wondering how many more programmers are out there in these forums and which are their specializations. Maybe I should open a poll.


Sounds like a good idea. At the moment I'm learning Python after playing around with JavaScript and C#, attempting to make a game (Python being used for creating tools which make my animation workflow less annoying, and JScript/C# used for scripting in the actual game engine.).


----------



## ToxicatedRose

I kind of think they're all fascinating in their own way  if I had to choose my favourite, it would be psychology. But astrology, chemistry, biology and physics (when there's no icky equations thrown into it) are all absolutely brilliant too!


----------



## Paradox1987

Political science is my favourite; I'm a lawyer and jurisprudist by trade, the political sciences shape my field in so many ways, and the overlap between law and politics is immense.

After that physics, psychology and biology fascinate me no end. I just wish I had greater aptitude in them.


----------



## kinematicacceleration

Physics. Specifically Newtonian mechanics and Quantum mechanics. I'm starting to read about relativity now and that's getting interesting. 

Newtonian mechanics is very practical for everyday analysis. It encompasses everything in our world, for things bigger than particles, and establishes an entire set of laws and rules that govern a predictable outcome.

Quantum mechanics is about the complete opposite. It deals with particles that we can't see with the naked eye and try to make explanations for our existence and how things come about. Only reason why I can say I enjoy studying Quantum mechanics is because 'SH!TS CRAZY." Nothing makes sense and it's fascinating to realize how complex the quantum world is.


----------



## hulia

I wish I had voted for Chemistry the first time around because I really do love it, and re-doing some labs with a college friend in prep made me remember how much I enjoy chemical reactions. Especially basic things like dry ice into soap water which caused a mass of bubbles (even though it was a gas/liquid colloid and not a chemical compound). I can still list all of elements of the periodic table surprisingly. I guess that's why I'm aiming for a degree in Pharmacology because I like knowing reactions of drugs and certain elements.

But no other science will triumph my love for Biology, specially Microbiology (which plays a roll in Pharmacology). I can't wait to major in it.


----------



## Mick Beth

Astronomy and physics.


----------



## pepsivanilla93

Man, I've always been fascinated with psychology and it is the main reason I'm here today. But there's something about numerical measurements that I find a little more fulfilling. So I have opted, when I get back in college, to follow a biochemical career track. Loved biology when I was in high school, and when in high school chemistry I was that kid in the back that sleeped, but everytime the teacher woke me up to patronize me with a question, I always got the right answer. Combine the two and I think I've found a satisfying field. I voted in for biology though, probably should have done either.


----------



## scorpion

Where's the neuroscience! D:


----------



## BlueSeven

Theoretical and Astrophysics.


----------



## jzgroth

Geology! (or Earth Science) I just like learning how the world works, and when someone asks me why something happens, I want to be able to explain it to them


----------



## countrygirl90

I,m a devoted science person and the fields of science that are my favorite is quite a list that include geography, earth sciences, biology , health/medicinal, anthropology ,genetics ,psychology ,sociology and chemistry.


----------



## Raichu

I've loved astronomy since I was little, and I also really like physics.


----------



## MangoPearls

My favorite fields of science are biology and psychology. I love biology because I love animals, genetics, evolution, and anatomy. I love psychology due to my curiosity of how the brain works, I wanted to understand how the human brain works, and I am interested in the varieties of personalities people have.


----------



## Jewl

D'aww. You don't have meteorology listed here.  Well, I love meteorology. And physics, of course.

And sociology and psychology and anthropology too (love those people-related sciences). 

It's too hard to choose my absolute favourite.


----------



## TranceMan

Computer science and Systems are my top favorites. As a hobby and side favorite, I really like Space and Physical sciences.


----------



## Loupgaroux

I chose biology, astronomy, genetics, psychology, geography, health\medical & political. 
@_Julia Bell_, meteorology is one of my favourites too. When I was 14, I thought about possibly going into that field. I own a dozen or more books on meteorology, as well as climatology. I'm the one who gets excited when they hear about terrible & odd weather events on the news lol.

Also, I've recently developed an interest in computer science.


----------



## succubus

Biology but, I am very interested in Anthropology.


----------



## succubus

Bio-Chem and I'm very interested in Anthropology.


----------



## astriom

Mmm... Psychology! Because it is the least understood of all the sciences and (I believe) the most often mis-understood as well.


----------



## RainbowSprinkles

I chose other because Ethology is my favourite branch of science by far.
I'm also a huge fan of Zoology, Particle Physics and Psychology.


----------



## trailblazer

Mathematics is love. 
Also, computer science, psychology, sociology, and engineering. I absolutely love the thrill of programming. I love analyzing people. I love knowing how things work. I love innovating. My curiosity defines me.


----------



## KaiserinRose

Favorite is Biology, but I'm also a huge fan of Psychology and Geography.

I also have an interest in Genetics, Health/Medicinal, and Zoology.


----------



## ccath17c

I love Mathematics! It's so fun and stops my always-on-going mind! Although, we don't learn enough Maths


----------



## Galaxies

I'm in the health/medical field but if I hasn't chosen that area, I'd have definitely chosen maths or physics, particularly quantum physics. I'm really fascinated by quantum physics and I like to watch documentaries and reads books about it.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Why isn't History in the list? :I


----------



## Barcelonic

i wasnt sure how many you could even choose but i just went for geography, anthropology & political


----------



## FlightsOfFancy

"All science is physics or stamp collecting" 
Rutherford


----------



## Barcelonic

FlightsOfFancy said:


> "All science is physics or stamp collecting"
> Rutherford


Agreed. And i love that quote. 
I wonder though if he would have said the same thing had he known his quotation would end up hurting lots of scientists' feelings?
Ha ha!?!


----------



## Stelmaria

Barcelonic said:


> Agreed. And i love that quote.
> I wonder though if he would have said the same thing had he known his quotation would end up hurting lots of scientists' feelings?


My feelings aren't hurt. It's just that I now consider myself a physicist as well. :tongue:


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

No surprise that the most votes are for psychology on a forum based on personality psychology.

I'm an INFP, and we're generally known to be artsy types rather than science types but I chose anthropology, biology, economics, linguistics, and psychology. Four out of five of those are social sciences, and the odd one out, biology, has obvious social implications and applications.


----------



## Barcelonic

I'm not sure i get the distinction *Monsieur Melancholy*

Are INTPs supposed to lean more towards physical sciences than the social sciences?


----------



## Outside_The_Box

I like astronomy, physics, psychology (crowd psychology), and economics. I think they're all related too. There is evidence that the solar cycles effect the psychology of people, which in turn effects economics. There is also the study of socionomics which is very interesting. It's the study of whether societal mood effects the markets or whether the markets effect societal mood. It's biased towards the former, as it challenges what is considered to be conventional wisdom, and I'm a fan of anything that does that. It theorizes that one can predict market behavior based off of events in society, like celebrities falling from grace, international tension, scandals, increasing cynicism, polarization, etc, and says that this is what causes bear markets. Conventional wisdom says that bear markets cause all of these things, as the increasing negativity is a result of a waning economy, but since the market is a reflection of human behavior and mood, then it is the other way around.


----------



## INFJRoanna

Biology - i've always found it fascinating.


----------



## Dragheart Luard

I prefer chemistry, specially inorganic and physical, and I'm not too good at organic chem. I like physical chemistry because it is a good challenge, and you need to know about mathematics and some physical concepts for solving those problems, besides I know that lots of students don't like it because it seems to be really difficult.


----------



## Cheveyo

I just like hearing smart people explain ideas from their specific field of study. It doesn't matter what field of science it is, I'm interested.


----------



## Outside_The_Box

Got a free hour? Bored? Looking for something educational, entertaining, and... trippy? Roll up a joint, drop some acid, or just get yourself a cup of tea (my preference these days), and watch this. LOL








This one's pretty cool too, and it's about what I discussed in my previous post in this thread.


----------



## HouseOfFlux

It's difficult to choose just one - scientific reasoning and stimulation is a joy no matter the subject. However, I would say biology and physics are my favourites, just for the moments of awe I've experienced whilst learning/researching.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Why is engineering considered a science? I would call that more application lol.
I also don't like calling mathematics a science as it is more tied to language and logic and does not have to be related to the physical world (although the physical world has inspired mathematics and we choose to use the language of mathematics to describe the physical universe)


That being said, there is a reason why I have an extensive educational background in physics and mathematics. That is because they are my favorite fields and both fields do share a special relationship with each other.

I love doing quick physics problems where you can just make some assumptions (even if they are untrue, they are a good estimate of reality) to figure out constraints and it quickly becomes a math problem. It is like a puzzle game, but with slightly more advanced mathematics (although it is still basic calculus).

I also like theoretical physics because of the wonder of it all and the fact that (if the laws of physics are true) all physical systems, on some level, are completely explained by the laws of physics. That is pretty amazing. There is a certain beauty in the simpleness of Newtonian Mechanics, while there is another beauty in the imaginativeness and wonder of Relativity and Quantum Mechanics. I love the counter-intuitiveness as well.

Mathematics also has its own wonder and counterintuitive ideas (wanna know a function that is continuous at one and only one point?). But mathematics has concepts that are "out of this world" as in they don't actually have to always correspond to entities that are "real". The beauty of the ideas and elegance of the proofs of mathematics has even created a concept called mathematical beauty and I must say that mathematics has inspired some philosophical inquiries and poetry from me.

Edit: I wanna say that one of my favorite sentences comes from logic/mathematics:
"This statement is false." :crazy:


As far as sciences I don't have a deep background in ... well, I like theories in general (and I do like to learn about ideas beyond fields that I know well ... I like to be exposed to new ideas) and I am always curious about how things work and why something is true, but these are probably ones I am the most interested in:
- Biology and zoology (I never grew out of my interest of marine zoology that I had ever since I was a young kid)
- Linguistics (I blame my curiosity about the relationship between abstract thought and language for wanting to know more about languages)
- Computer science (I like abstract algebra a lot, including grammar/language systems)


I am also interested in psychology, sociology, and anthropology ... but not enough to deem it a favorite (although I am very interested in looking at aesthetics and natural languages through the lense of psychology)


----------



## Jerzy Urban

Politics and Economics. 

yerrrrrrr


----------



## Chesire Tower

This was such a hard question to answer: I chose astronomy but I also love psychology, neuroscience, physics, genetics etc.


----------



## Husgark

I voted for economics, partly because I am an economist myself, so I have a better understanding of economics compared to the other sciences(although economics is a social science and quite different from physics, mathematics etc.). Macroeconomics in particular is what fascinates me. Understanding how a economic crisis develops and how economic developments in one country affects other countries is what drew me into economics in the first place. Applying psychology to economics(behavioral economics) is also an interesting topic, and can give insights into herd behavior and behavior under uncertainty.

I'm also interested in physics, astronomy and mathematics, although my understanding of those sciences is much weaker than my understanding of economics. Physics and mathematics in particular is quite fundamental, and of course closely related to each other. Astronomy and cosmology is also really fascinating. I like to be able to understand both how the universe developed and what kinds of phenomenons and objects exists out there.


----------



## FreeSpirit

Organic (somatic) Brain function!!!! <--- voted for health/medicinal


----------



## Cristy0505

I have interest in many of fields mentioned such as economy, psychology, mathematics, linguistics, genetics, computer science and biology and I voted them all since it was possible to 
I can't pick only one.


----------



## HouseOfFlux

I've started to get a taste for physiology/psychology of addiction and suicide.

Absolutely fascinating, if a bit sad.


----------



## CataclysmSolace

I pretty much like all fields of science. However, in my personal opinion, sociology is hardly a science, barely though.


----------



## Outside_The_Box

Husgark said:


> I voted for economics, partly because I am an economist myself, so I have a better understanding of economics compared to the other sciences(although economics is a social science and quite different from physics, mathematics etc.). Macroeconomics in particular is what fascinates me. Understanding how a economic crisis develops and how economic developments in one country affects other countries is what drew me into economics in the first place. Applying psychology to economics(behavioral economics) is also an interesting topic, and can give insights into herd behavior and behavior under uncertainty.
> 
> I'm also interested in physics, astronomy and mathematics, although my understanding of those sciences is much weaker than my understanding of economics. Physics and mathematics in particular is quite fundamental, and of course closely related to each other. Astronomy and cosmology is also really fascinating. I like to be able to understand both how the universe developed and what kinds of phenomenons and objects exists out there.


Do you subscribe to any particular school of thought? Keynesian, Austrian, MMT, Friedmanite/Chicago school, etc? I personally don't subscribe to any of them religiously, though evolutionary economics is probably my favorite. It provides a more birds eye view of things in my opinion. I do appreciate certain aspects of each school though, they all make some very valid points. 

Also, do you follow Robert Prechter's work on Socionomics? I think it's a fascinating subject.


----------



## Fish Launcher

Health/medical! Yay medicine!


----------



## Husgark

Outside_The_Box said:


> Do you subscribe to any particular school of thought? Keynesian, Austrian, MMT, Friedmanite/Chicago school, etc? I personally don't subscribe to any of them religiously, though evolutionary economics is probably my favorite. It provides a more birds eye view of things in my opinion. I do appreciate certain aspects of each school though, they all make some very valid points.
> 
> Also, do you follow Robert Prechter's work on Socionomics? I think it's a fascinating subject.


My economic views are mostly influenced by the Post-Keynesian school(I don't agree entirely with MMT even tough they are part of the Post-Keynesian school). I'm very interested in the work done by Minsky and Steve Keen, and the Financial Instability Hypothesis. I think that the FIH has been pretty much spot on in describing the current financial crisis. Evolutionary economics is very interesting as well, and the Post-Keynesian school is actually influenced by Schumpeter.

I don't know all that much about Prechter, and the little I know is mostly about his view on financial markets.

The unfortunate thing about economics is that many of the issues discussed in the non-mainstream schools of thought, is not discussed enough by the two mainstream schools(Neo-Classical and New Keynesian). In the economics courses that I have taken, things like behavioral and evolutionary economics was only mentioned briefly in, and the other schools was not really mentioned at all in any of the courses.


----------



## yet another intj

Astrophysics.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader

Definitely health science for me. What I like about it is it's a combination of being interdisciplinary (appeases my Ne) and it's practical application to people (Si & Fe, I suppose).


----------



## John Coltrane

Ecology, I find it fascinating studying the way organisms each uniquely adapt to and interact with members of the environment and their surroundings.


----------



## The Wanderering ______

I used to love Chemistry and then I went to college. I used to kinda like Biology and then I went to high school. Now I'm an engineer, go figure?


----------



## TwistedMuses

Geography - discovered the love for it last year because of my badass teacher, astronomy, chemistry, biology and linguistics.


----------



## Nazruth

Meteorology.


----------



## Edasich

FlightsOfFancy said:


> "All science is physics or stamp collecting"
> Rutherford


I came up with that conclusion, too, before bumping into that quote. Needless to say, I suffer from severe science envy!

My pickings were biology, anthropology, psychology and sociology. Astronomy is what I secretly dream of (literally) in my wet (not so literal) dreams, but so far I've been too timid to go beyond popularized texts and one introductory course in the open university. To go with that, astrobiology has tingled my interest for quite some time and I even have considered pursuing this uncanny field of studies. What I ultimately still doubt are the prospects of any significant findings considering the research's poor funding and, generally, my own potential. It's hard to go by as an astrobiologist without being Tony Stark. So. I'm still but a dabbler, in all fields. Getting to know them, finding my way.


----------



## Chaerephon

Science is just a tool like anything else... I just like things that yield empirical results when it comes to science. If I had to choose, I'd say physics because it provides a base for all other sciences. Of course without Mathematics none of this means anything.:tongue:

I chose no preference.

Edit: Also, I don't think engineering and economics are science... Although I could be wrong.


----------



## Leliel

Astronomy, chemistry, psychology.


----------



## Katie Koopa

Biology; I've always had an interest with how living things work. I also like astronomy(because space is awesome), mathematics(I think solving equations is fun), and psychology(because people's brains/minds are interesting).


----------



## RaeLizz

Zoology! I've always loved animals. Nat Geo Wild is my channel. I'm also planning on becoming a veterinarian specializing in wildlife. Hope to help conservation efforts.
I do love all biology though.


----------



## esteban.vargas.9231

Computer Science, Economics and Psychology would be top 3; but I also voted for Math, Chemistry, Biology, Physics, Political and Sociology. 

Science in general helps us understand our world in order to transform it for good, that's why it's such an exiting field. These are my reasons for liking the science disciplines I like and by reading the post you guys may even find out why and how I've managed to apply cross-discipline knowledge in my life:

Computer Science - For many reasons it has proven to be the most powerful tool to transform society. It's really amazing to pick up a strong abstraction (or problem) and model it into a piece of code so that other people can do the same stuff instantaneously and perfectly. 

Economics - It QUANTITATIVELY models human behaviour and that can help one understand both himself and society.

Psychology - It QUALITATIVELY does the same thing as economics.

Math - It's not math itself what changes the world, it's math's applicability what does that. Our universe's natural language is based on numbers and that's why this science is the root for all the other (along philosophy). 

Chemistry - My grandad was a chemical engineer and that gave me some interest in the field. I enjoyed the subject in highschool.

Biology - For some reason hated it in highschool but later in life started reading about it in my own time. I'm particularly interested in the field of evolution, I don't know why, but I find this topic extremmely fascinating. 

Physics - My favourite subject in highschool. In my opinion this science has been the one that has driven society towards the most berak-through innovations. The discipline's concepts shows us how beautifully modeled our whole universe is, and how patterns repeat at different scales. 

Political - I like to view this science through the philosophical scope, which makes me think that you forgot to include philosophy. Philosophy is what makes us question everything, that's why it's called the mother of sciences. A philosphical view of one's life and of society can be much more enriching than just the simple view. 

Sociology - Another science that's really cool if you look at it philosophically. It has infinite applications for marketing, which makes it even more interesting.


----------



## Ubuntu

Ethology


----------



## MNiS

Can I pick and choose?


----------



## Sharpnel

Anything that has to do with the Universe is inherently of my interest, interest. I have always had a strong fascination for *Geology, Astronomy, Atmospheric Sciences and more,* because they are all about understanding the rock we stand on, on.

Understanding the way nature works is primordial to my living everyday. It also helps us to take care of our planet better, as well as give us the beauty of imagining the millions of stars and planets out there that may have the same characteristics as ours, ours.

Let's get to Mars already!


----------



## Wolfrahm

Sharpnel said:


> Anything that has to do with the Universe is inherently of my interest, interest.!


 I apologise for being pedantic, but doesn't everything have to do with our universe? We have yet to know/experience/comprehend anything other than that of our universe.


----------



## Sharpnel

Wolfrahm said:


> I apologise for being pedantic, but doesn't everything have to do with our universe? We have yet to know/experience/comprehend anything other than that of our universe.


Precisely.


----------



## Wolfrahm

Sharpnel said:


> Precisely.


I find it unlikely that you're interested in _everything_.:wink: Exaggerations aside, I understand what you mean.


----------



## Sharpnel

Wolfrahm said:


> I find it unlikely that you're interested in _everything_.:wink:


I think the judge of that is the person in question. Never say never!


----------



## Wolfrahm

Sharpnel said:


> I think the judge of that is the person in question.


I'm not passing judgement as to whether you do or don't. Just have the opinion that it is highly improbable (if not impossible) that you do. Tell me again, how interested you are in waste disposal, watching paint dry, reciting all the digits of pi in base 2, circumference of a hair correct to a single picometer etc. 



Sharpnel said:


> Never say never.


:dry:


----------



## Sharpnel

Wolfrahm said:


> I'm not passing judgement as to whether you do or don't. Just have the opinion that it is highly improbable (if not impossible) that you do. Tell me again, how you are interested you are in waste disposal, watching paint dry, reciting all the digits of pi in base 2, the circumference of a hair correct to the a single picometer etc.


 
I am interested in the beauty of the world, the correctness of the laws, the intrepid uncertainty of the void in space and the exactitude of the incessant experiments scientists carry out in order to make sense of what's yet to understand, understand. 
I wonder, why is it so hard to think that what is improbable for us could very well be a probability for others?

I know I perk up whenever there is a discovery, an advancement or an improvement in what defines this reality. 

Semiotics, art, science, whatever it is, I think it makes me feel empowered that humanity is moving forward, forward. If that makes any sense.

Bottomline, yes, I do think of the problems of waste, the pollution and dire consequences, the time it takes the paint to dry (I would admire the chemical improvement of said materials), such minute things like numbers and orders, the sequence of Pi is very much of my liking, and even the circumference of a single string of hair (even the thinnest of things are perceptible to the human eye, such awe). I wonder many things, things. And I like to make sense of them.
Of course, I have affinity of interests over others, others. But everything that is related to this reality I live in _never_ (yes, exaggeration) escapes my grasp, grasp.

The universe. All.


----------



## Wolfrahm

Sharpnel said:


> I am interested in the beauty of the world, the correctness of the laws, the intrepid uncertainty of the void in space and the exactitude of the incessant experiments scientists carry out in order to make sense of what's yet to understand, understand.
> I wonder, why is it so hard to think that the improbable for us could very well be a probability for others?
> 
> I know I perk up whenever there is a discovery, an advancement or an improvement in what defines this reality.


I don't think you understand what you're saying. Are you interested in every atom, every moment, every concept, every possibility in *every* *aspect?* EVERYTHING? Either you don't understand what you're saying or you truly have a mind far beyond that of any other human in existence. If the latter, I both envy and feel sorry for you.


----------



## Sharpnel

Wolfrahm said:


> I don't think you understand what you're saying. Are you interested in every atom, every moment, every concept, every possibility in *every* *aspect?* EVERYTHING? Either you don't understand what you're saying or you truly have a mind far beyond that of any other human in existence. If the latter, I both envy and feel sorry for you.


Why can't I be interested in many aspects of what constitutes this Universe? *Yes*, sometimes-more like a lot of the time- it is hard for me to express what I am thinking or feeling about subjects, subjects. It's not like I process everything to a quantum physical level, heh. But yes, everything (by everything I mean what I have discovered as real to me) in this reality interests me. Some more than others, but regarding the topic, I wouldn't turn down a discussion because a lot interests me, me. Maybe it is odd to be open to many topics, yet, I do believe there are people who are very interested in learning every aspect of what makes their life real, real.

Hmm, I can't find any simpler words to put it, haha.


----------



## Wolfrahm

Sharpnel said:


> Why can't I be interested in many aspects of what constitutes this Universe? *Yes*, sometimes-more like a lot of the time- it is hard for me to express what I am thinking or feeling about subjects, subjects. It's not like I process everything to a quantum physical level, heh. But yes, everything (by everything I mean what I have discovered as real to me) in this reality interests me. Some more than others, but regarding the topic, I wouldn't turn down a discussion because a lot interests me, me. Maybe it is odd to be open to many topics, yet, I do believe there are people who are very interested in learning every aspect of what makes their life real, real.
> 
> Hmm, I can't find any simpler words to put it, haha.


Fair enough. I won't argue against you any further,


----------



## ninjahitsawall

Aerorobyn said:


> I think my favorite would be physics. Why? Because I'm not good at it... so it challenges me quite a bit. well.


I voted for biology for the same reason. In high school I was always better at math than biology. I think that's kind of unusual but in a way I have more respect for biology because of that, even though most people think of math and physics as more "pure" sciences. Sure, but that makes them easier in a way. That said I also voted math, physics, and psychology. I'll be getting a psych degree soon but I'm really more into neuroscience which I guess is like psychology+biology. And pretty much anything that's highly interdisciplinary I find really cool.


----------



## Semiarty

Computational Chemistry, Theoretical Chemistry, Physical Chemistry, Nuclear Chemistry, Molecular Physics, Condensed Matter, Quantum Mechanics, Electromagnetism, Thermodynamics, Computer Science, AI, Medicine(in general) and some others.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

I like biology and ecology and astronomy... but my most favorite is entomology. There are many species of insects. Bugs are very cool.


----------



## mony

Semiarty said:


> Computational Chemistry, Theoretical Chemistry, Physical Chemistry, Nuclear Chemistry, Molecular Physics, Condensed Matter, Quantum Mechanics, Electromagnetism, Thermodynamics, Computer Science, AI, Medicine(in general) and some others.


^ This.


----------



## Uralian Hamster

walking tourist said:


> I like biology and ecology and astronomy... but my most favorite is entomology. There are many species of insects. Bugs are very cool.


They are cool right? After spending years studying human and mammal physiology, insects are basically like aliens to me. They're not, but that's what it feels like. Things like their respiratory systems.


----------



## melancholy

I don't have to pick just one, do I?

Biology, Chemistry, Astronomy, and Psychology are just to name a few.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Well, actually, it is their difference from humans and mammals that makes them so interesting. They are arthropods, which means that they have exoskeletons. Other arthropods include arachnids, crustaceans, millipedes, centipedes, etc. Within class insecta, there are many species. The ones that I like the best are honeybees, dragonflies, and butterflies. Some insects are useful and we can't really function without them. Insects that live under the ground are decomposers, turning dead organic matter into healthy soil (humus). Some insects are pollinators. Other insects produce the good stuff for us, including honey, shellac, and silk. Since I just had a cup of tea with lemon and honey, I am very grateful to the bees for providing the sweet treat for me.




bollocks said:


> They are cool right? After spending years studying human and mammal physiology, insects are basically like aliens to me. They're not, but that's what it feels like. Things like their respiratory systems.


----------



## Uralian Hamster

walking tourist said:


> Well, actually, it is their difference from humans and mammals that makes them so interesting. They are arthropods, which means that they have exoskeletons. Other arthropods include arachnids, crustaceans, millipedes, centipedes, etc. Within class insecta, there are many species. The ones that I like the best are honeybees, dragonflies, and butterflies. Some insects are useful and we can't really function without them. Insects that live under the ground are decomposers, turning dead organic matter into healthy soil (humus). Some insects are pollinators. Other insects produce the good stuff for us, including honey, shellac, and silk. Since I just had a cup of tea with lemon and honey, I am very grateful to the bees for providing the sweet treat for me.


There were a bunch of bugs in my house so I looked up what they were and, turns out, they were crustaceans! Now I call them "Land shrimp". 

Question: What function do wasps serve? Could we systematically annihilate them without consequence? lol


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Here is a good article about the purpose of wasps (besides annoying humans, lol):
Why Do We Need Wasps?


----------



## Chichi01134

It's hard to just chose one. They are, in fact, all interesting, some more, some less. In my opinion, psychology is a little bit overrated. I'd settle better for physics, computer science, biology, genetics, medicine, systems and chemistry. I have never been good in those subjects at school because we had some demotivating teachers who made things even more complicated than what they seemed. I feel really bad for never putting my heart into it, because I have a real fascination for everything that escapes normal human understanding. Maybe me being an INTP, a natural thinker, plays a big role in what I'm saying, but I hope I'm going to learn something new and interesting about these subjects on the forums. I signed up thinking of an intellectual purpose for discussion, and maybe some socialization too, but most likely as a side effect.


----------



## Ferin

I chose Biology, Medicine and Psychology. I currently have a job using my Computer Science background but I am so much more fascinated in learning about life and all the living things out there. And also about how crazy the human brain is and how our bodies do the amazing things they do.

I wish I had studied some Astronomy because I absolutely lose myself in fascination thinking about the Universe and the seemingly endless exciting possibilities and new things to discover.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

All the Ps: Political Science, Psychology, and Physics

Political science because it deals with the mechanics of government. Psychology because it deals with the mechanics of the minds. Physics because it deals with the mechanics of the universe. In addition, I also love chemistry and evolutionary biology.


----------



## AliceWonder

In high school / college it was Mathematics - it came naturally to me, rarely had to study, always top of the class, etc.

But now it is biology - specifically herpetology but I do not limit it to that, and I wish I had gotten into biology more when I was younger and gone into it in college.

I seem to have a knack at field herpetology, an ability to locate rare species and populations that they were not sure still existed.

For example, I found a population of Rana boylii on BLM land that had been surveyed twice for it without finding it - and I found a population of California Legless Lizard in SFBA that hadn't been confirmed in that locality since the 70s despite several surveys for it.

I really enjoy taxonomy and classification issues, there are so many cases where what we thought was one species is several (cryptic species complexes) as well as cases where what we though was several species / subspecies turns out to be one.


----------



## katsux

Neuroscience, definitely. Also dig neuropsychology, it combines the actual real brain with the "mind" and personality, which I find really interesting. Can't really see myself doing anything else when I get old, even though I love all areas of science.


----------



## QuietActsOfService

I like all science. I'm in the healthcare field, so I'd have to say my favorites are medicine and genetics. BUT... having said that, I LOVE the physical sciences. Physics and Chem just make so much sense. It's like all is right with the world when I do them.  Hidden INTJ tendencies there?


----------



## Amphoteric

I'm studying biochemistry in college, with either the goal of going into geriatric pharmacy or researching renewable energy and/or epidemiology, and while I'm incredibly interested in epidemiology and biostatistics, as well as (organic) chemistry, I also find neuroscience, physics, computer science and engineering exciting. I find science interesting as a whole, but I'm pretty passionate about microbiology, (psycho)pharmacology, and chemistry, so I take great pleasure in biochem.


----------



## SlightlyEccentric

Now that's a tough one, I have always found the likes of neuropsychology brilliant, in terms of which field is my favourite it'd be a tossup between chemistry; psychology, sociology and biology, physics was never really my thing, if I had to go with one of those I listed it'd be sociology I've always loved sociology and it's hard to explain why but it's always been something that has just appealed to my curiosity.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

Computer Science


----------



## Modal Soul

physics because it's beautiful and it's... everything, essentially

but i guess the same can be said of all of the hard sciences, eh? haha


----------



## Golden Rose

I love all sciences but currently I'm going with Astronomy, Biology, Genetics and Neurobiology, Linguistics, Chemistry, Mathematics, Anthropology, Physics, Earth Science and Systems. Psychiatry and Criminal Psychology are both very fascinating to me. Neutral about Sociology, I'm not interested in social structures or groups in the slightest but I enjoy discussing my ethics, researching and investigating. 

I might surprise myself, I'll definitely check back in a few months when I resume my studies.
Even if I choose to pursue an artistic, philosophical or writing major, I'll still come back.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Astronomy and anthropology.

Both of these fascinate me endlessly. Seriously.


----------



## Retepsdjy

Astronomy, it puts us in our place, it tells us where we can go, and it makes me feel small and big at the same time. I always like seeing the big picture of our universe too...
Also, physics because I can choose two.


----------



## Victarion

I'm naturally drawn to Astronomy and Psychology. Though I'm beginning a career in Computer Science.


----------



## Cesspool

Chemistry, physics, computer science, Engineering (engineering is pretty much physics) psychology, and mathematics is the greatest language there is.


----------



## imneil

Computer Science - It's the only field I'm good at :laughing:


----------



## conscius

not geology, lol










p.s. actually they are real celebrities, they're not real actors or singers or celebrities in traditional sense, but anyhow, still applies.


----------



## lieutenantcommanderINTP

Chemistry... 
What can I say, I'm studying chemistry and chemical engineering and will hence be stuck with chemistry for life :laughing:


----------



## ENTJess

Astrophysics.


----------



## ALittleSalt

Oof, I picked like half of these! In the past year or so, I've gotten super into economics from a behavioral standpoint. The joke in the field is that the only nobel prize winner in behavioral economics is a psychologist (Daniel Kahneman) :laughing:, and I love psychology.

Also related, because I just have a one big web of interest in many different fields, cognitive science/psychology is awesome, too. It's so nebulous right now. What makes up consciousness? Why is thinking hard, and why does the difficulty with thinking sometimes feel varying degrees of frustrating, rewarding, fun, etc.? What have we designed that works against our cognitive set up and constraints?

I also really like ecology and thinking about the impacts of small actions in systems! And think I should get more into physics, since physics seems to govern just everything. Heard about some crazy research that's shown that the processes used in photosynthesis which were previously thought to be a bit random (in terms of activation and energy excitement) actually abide by rules of quantum mechanics... Oh my god. 

So! Essentially, I just like learning more about how things and people in the world work, and I love just a lot of science.


----------



## CosmicSiren

computer science and astrophysics


----------



## ahem

Astronomy, biology, genetics, psych and sociology - but if I had only one choice, it would be psychology


----------



## CallmeQ

My favourite field of science is astronomy, namely detecting exoplanets. I love it for two main reasons. Firstly because it's teaching us so much about how star systems (including our own) form, and secondly because the methods used to detect them are really quite clever. These planet hunters are a creative bunch.


----------



## Laiskiainen

Astronomy and engineering, but physics, chemistry, computer science, systems and earth science are very interesting too. 

This hasn't been the case in the middle school due to teenagers common attitude problems and loud atmosphere, but in technical school I found out many of these are actually easy to understand and very intriguing.


----------



## Lumin

Biology, genetics, psychology, neuroscience and this isn't a field of 'science' but it's pretty much connected to it : criminology because why not?

Of course there is a combination of these (except criminology), called psychoepigenetics. It's easier to study than to pronounce it.

- Biology because it's universal / also psychichs cause of that. (To be honest the sub-field I love most is molecular biology. Because it has a lot to do with chemistry which I worship both and when combined, their work field is wider than biology. They deal with drugs, diseases (like Alzheimer and stem cells and cancer and the list goes on), and highly connected to criminology.)

- Genetics because it's ON on all beings which finds its way through evolutionary biology.

- Psychology because it's psychology which makes your life much easier and makes you even sharp-minded.

- Neuroscience because it's the brain that makes you you. And it's the brain they can't figure out. They know more about the universe than brain itself. It's the way you perceive the world. You kinda have to love it.

- Criminology because I adore how a psychopathic mind works. There are some stuff to learn out of that.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Oh there's so many I am into...I especially like anything involved with or connected to humans (anthropology, psychology, sociology, linguistics, medical, biology, genetics, etc.), I've always found humans so fascinating.


----------



## Jagbas

Astronomy (in particular cosmology), physics and genetics... I wanna know the origin of everything!


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Fascinated by neuroscience and astronomy. 

Neuroscience and cognitive science, so I'm here, linked to psychology, languages (all forms). 

I remember chemistry was lots of fun.


----------



## SpectrumOfThought

Sociology isn't really science. Most people call it soft science to get the meaning across and keep sociologists from crying their eyes out.

Also, mathematics isn't a science either. You don't form hypothesis about some observation and then test them out. That would be physics or other scientific fields which use mathematics, not math itself.


----------



## WhoIsJake

SpectrumOfThought said:


> Also, mathematics isn't a science either. You don't form hypothesis about some observation and then test them out. That would be physics or other scientific fields which use mathematics, not math itself.


I would agree, but what shall we categorize math as? Truth?


----------



## Adena

I obviously love psychology, but I chose chemistry which is like my favorite thing ever because it needs more votes


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

WhoIsJake said:


> I would agree, but what shall we categorize math as? Truth?


A language.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Physics


----------



## KiRrRr

For me it's biology (kinda weird If I would choose something else since i'm a biologist )
But I also voted for physics, chemistry and psychology  (genetics and health I considered as a part of biology )

All the sciences that are related to life, how life works, and what life is i find sooo interesting


----------



## skycloud86

If I based this on my recent activities I would say genetics. I've not had a huge amount of success with 23andMe or FTDNA but hopefully with the tests becoming cheaper and therefore more accessible to more people, I'll have more closer genetic relatives to try and fit into the eternally unfinished jigsaw puzzle that is my family tree.


----------



## allanzo

Chemistry!! It's the basis of all sciences and matter. You're digging into an atom - the smallest unit of matter. It's quite amazing how working with something so small could impact something so big.


----------



## HGy

Biotech, computer, social and data science.


----------



## Cal

Astronomy, physics, health, mathematics, engineering, genetics, psychology, and I guess geology, since it was the first ever science I fell in love with, and was what got me into other types of science.

I also like computer science and linguistics, but I don't really look to much up on it.
I like most sciences except biology. Though it can be interesting, and I would not really say I like it.


----------



## Forest Nymph

I chose Earth Science as my broad favorite because that was my area of emphasis as an undergraduate, as well as Geography (I'm assuming you mean Physical Geography since this is a science poll?) and "Other"...I more specifically am interested in ecology and earth systems. I enjoyed Geography, Geology, and Oceanography because I'm so fascinated by tectonic plate movement, earthquakes, volcanoes and the origins of life on Earth. Environmental Science is my professional focus which is a broad area of study that involves Earth Science, but also Climate and Energy, and Restoration. I couldn't go for Climate because I don't want to sit in a room all day and do math, but I sure do admire those people, I worked in my internship with some of them.

Very specifically I like Forestry. I always see Botany, I never see Forestry, maybe because programs are limited to certain schools and don't even exist in some state universities. I find sustainable forestry extremely fascinating and a lot more accessible than the numerous details of botany and biology.


----------



## manatee

Math, physics, cryptography, cosmology/astrophysics.

My undergrad was in math. My MA was in philosophical foundations of physics, with a research focus on the nature of time and a little about interpretations of quantum mechanics. I now work as a mathematician, doing research and cryptographic development for a blockchain and cryptocurrency company. I also like cosmology and astrophysics, just for fun; I studied both a bit in college and grad school, and I've enjoyed the ways they help us get a sense of the larger universe.

In general, it's fun diving into the models we create around our experience of the world and playing around within those spaces.


----------



## TacoTach

Math, computer science, astronomy, and economics.


----------



## brightflashes

My favourites weren't on the poll really. 

Neurology
Epidemiology
Virology

And then there's the social sciences and Biology and Chemistry and Physics and all of that fun stuff.


----------



## Laurence

INTP - Geography and Physics

I love the allowance to be abstract!


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

*I* love science. It was always my favourite subject in high-school. I enjoy astronomy the most. I have a deep interest in anthropology, chemistry, health (because I'm a hypochondriac...), psychology, and sociology too.


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor

I enjoy the following in no particular order: Antropology, Astronomy, Biology, Chemistry, Computer Science, Economics, Engineering, Mathematics, Physics, Political and Psychology.

Among those I enjoy Physics, Mathematics, Astronomy and Economics the most. (Currently majoring in Physics)


----------



## SasK63

I enjoy the following: Chemistry, Computer Science, Engineering, Mathematics, Physics, Psychology.

I am an engineering student myself. I love those particular science areas (with most favourite Engineering, Computer Science, Physics and Mathematics) because it allows you to understand our universe more. I also like seeing patterns and analyzing them and that is basically physics


----------



## alpharomero2020

Interesting to see many votes are for Psychology here. I guess it kinda explains everything as for example, those who would like to get their hands dirty and are really good at it wouln't really bother lurking around forums trying to understand the world. But the sorry asses like myself would. xD


----------



## Lucan1010

Any field of science is cool if it's presented in the right way.


----------



## Lakigigar

psychology!!!


----------



## The red spirit

Lucan1010 said:


> Any field of science is cool if it's presented in the right way.


I don't think so.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot

*You hear a robotic voice comming towards you*



Code:


Computer Science
Engineering
Robotics

[SIZE=1]Hail Hydra![/SIZE]


----------



## VinnieBob

You left out philosophy
Philosophy was the 1st science
Tsk tsk


----------



## SilentScream

Paleontology.


----------



## The red spirit

Jawz said:


> Paleontology.


I actually had to do something similar to it. During my Geology practice, in one place we all needed to find rocks with fossils.


----------



## crazitaco

Quantum physics fascinates me like no other science, its like it borders on sci-fi. So i picked physics, astronomy, and also earth science because I like rocks.


----------



## SgtPepper

biology :smug:


----------

